# price for cut comb honey



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

i just harvested my first cut comb honey. I have them packaged in 4 x 4 clamb shell packages would like to have some input of what people are getting for these on the retail market thanks


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Well... I think you need to send me one so I can try it.... as they say... "as chef needs to taste everything!!"


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I sell mine for eight dollars. Most of my customers are clueless regarding comb, but the ones who know it and the previously clueless ones who try it, do not complain about the price. You can always start high and then "special" price it lower if your starting price doesn't move it very well.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Chef Isaac said:


> Well... I think you need to send me one so I can try it.... as they say... "as chef needs to taste everything!!"


awe shoot chef after tasting a sample you would want to move to kansas not many employment ops for a chef in kansas unless you can barbeque


----------

